# The 3 Ws



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL

Are you curious?

Wagner
Webern
Wellesz

You can follow but please do not discredit these composers I love them all!!!


Martin Pitchon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

haha why did you start this thread?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Easy!*

I like these three composers...is not this enough reason?

Martin Pitchon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You like them, and you do not wish for us to debate that at all?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What do they have in common other than they allegedly wrote music and you love them?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*may I speak about the 3 Ws?*

Webern and Wellesz were Schönberg disciples...both were from Vienna, both were Jewish, both were great...

Webern's dodecaphonic music is considered the most perfect of the trio; Schönberg, Berg, Webern...in terms of simplifying...Luigi Nono master of the minimalism was _born_ from Webern, Luigi Dallapiccola and Alberto Ginastera were_ born _from Alban Berg, Wellesz was_ born _from Arnold Schönberg but he composed 9 symphonies, Schönberg didn't compose any symphonies. at the beginning...he said that symphonies were against the dodecaphonic movement...He made rather variations...BUT finally he composed two chamber symphonies...He changed his mind apparently. Webern composed a symphony also. When you speek about the three Bs...They have less in commun!

Bach, Beethoven, Brahms...are quite different! Still...the 3 are great (even if I don't like Bach very much)

Wagner is great
Webern is great
Wellesz is great.

If you don't like these composers...(it is your right), just "keep away" LOL

Martin (I like Monteverdi too)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Somebody asked*

Why I have initiated a so stupid thread...I would answer...Somebody started a threat about Lady Gaga, is this smarter?










Awesome music below:






Ia liubliu Muziku!

Martin, a stupid guy


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

We all know the three Bs are Bruckner, Beethoven and Bantock.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I can only respond with an alternative (and more mainstream) '3 Ws':

Wagner
Weber
Wolf


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> I can only respond with an alternative (and more mainstream) '3 Ws':
> 
> Wagner
> Weber
> Wolf


That is chronogically turned upside down. Should be:

Weber
Wagner
Wolf


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Aramis said:


> That is chronogically turned upside down. Should be:
> 
> Weber
> Wagner
> Wolf


I usually list such things alphabetically, but I admit chronologically would be better.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Or 

Weiss
Widor
Walton


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Ok!!!!!!*

Let me establish the RULES here.

I started this:

Then:

Wagner
Webern
and Wellesz are the composers you have to speak about...

You want to speak about somebody else? Good. The door is open for coming or for leaving the place.

Walton? I don't know him. Kto éta?

Weber: romantic, cute...certainly many places speak about him..He has like 2 or 3 nice operas...

Wellesz: smart! Webern: smart Wagner: smart

then...this is a place for wsmart people.

LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Weiss
Widor
Walton


Who are these guys??????????


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Walton is a brilliant english composer!
Definitely listen to his viola concerto, Belshazzars Feast too.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Good.*

Maybe you are right, I will. You could send maybe a youtube file....if he's known....

Then, I understand that you don't know Wellesz nor Webern...

Then...I think I'll leave the room and let you speak about

длоячдсол ячлосряч 
ыфлрлфы ячщяжд
ч\ялочфыгшщфляч чщф

Bye

Martin

I won't come again


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Here you go :tiphat:

I know Webern, but Wellesz.. Perhaps you could recommend me something in return?
I dont speak russian


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow...This IS nice! Indeed...






You have some here.

He composed 9 marvelous symphonies...He was Schönberg's disciple...He lived in England for may years and he was loved over there.

Martin


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

People here don't know Walton??


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> People here don't know Walton??


I do! Violin Concerto... some dance suites, ballet stuff, _Crown Imperial_, very good stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

myaskovsky2002;125773 said:


> Webern and Wellesz were Schönberg disciples...both were from Vienna, both were Jewish, both were great...
> 
> Not that it makes any difference to me but I very much doubt if Webern was Jewish for a start - had he been then there is no way he would have survived as long as he did living in Austria, especially as his work had already been banned.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> We all know the three Bs are Bruckner, Beethoven and Bantock.


No, they are Bach, Beethoven and Berlioz. 

Ok, back to the Ws...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Not that it makes any difference to me but I very much doubt if Webern was Jewish for a start - had he been then there is no way he would have survived as long as he did living in Austria, especially as his work had already been banned.

Wow! You know a lot!!!!! A lot!!!!!! Then Schönberg, Berg and Wellez and Mahler were Christian!!!!!!! LOL and the 4 of them were living in Austria ....Well....you can stop speaking, that will be great.

and the three Bs are Bach, Brahms and Beetoven...Berlioz (no question about this guy)...The 3 Bs were German. This group is becoming "bland".

Hohoho...Like Santa Claus. Here we have a bic snow storm. Montreal. Canada.

I think I made a mistake, nobody knows Wellesz and the only thing you know about Webern is his name. 
I think mty dogs know better...

A bit sad.

Martin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

myaskovsky2002;126082 said:


> Not that it makes any difference to me but I very much doubt if Webern was Jewish for a start - had he been then there is no way he would have survived as long as he did living in Austria, especially as his work had already been banned.
> 
> Wow! You know a lot!!!!! A lot!!!!!! Then Schönberg, Berg and Wellez and Mahler were Christian!!!!!!! LOL and the 4 of them were living in Austria ....Well....you can stop speaking, that will be great.
> 
> ...


Martin - I was trying to give a reasonable and polite answer to a statement of yours which I think is incorrect. If you can't handle that then that's too bad for YOU. I'm no academic but PLEASE don't insult what little intelligence I might have by suggesting I know nothing about Webern, Wellesz or anyone else. I'm beginning to think that not only is your blanket-posting on virtually every subject getting a little tiresome when often you have so little to contribute that's of any real relevance but your petulant over-reaction here is a real case of talking loud and saying nothing.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok... I'll try to calm down.

But believe me. I am Jewish so were Mahler, Schönberg, Zemlinsky, Schreker, Berg, Webern, Wellesz.

Please go to Wikipedia or wherever and read....Read...READ. 

No knowledge comes alone. I/you have read to about it. I am a very curious guy and I have read everything I have learned...like English, French, Spanis or Russian grammar...

Anyhow..is this THAT important?, I don't want to be disagreable nor disrespectful...and if I was I apologize. 

I didn't want to be.

Sincerely.

Martin


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

As for Webern being Jewish - he was born as Anton *von* Webern. That means he was descendant of old German noblility - that says it all. Never heard of any Jew wearing name with "von", I belive it's impossible. Unless we assume that generation before Anton was born his grandfather married Jewish woman or something like that. But that's unlikely as well.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Ok!*

He worked for Jewish people but very probably he wasn't Jewish himself.
http://www.brain-juice.com/cgi-bin/show_bio.cgi?p_id=120

You were right. Bravo! I was wrong to create this thread...People here know nothing about the composers I mentionned then they have to say something...

Now, what do you know about his music? and about Wellesz's music? Nothing? Do you have something else to say? I thought he was Jewish, my bad...I make so many mistakes that...I'm not terrified about that....I don't really mind. I learned someting new. Thank you.

This thread should disappear! I don't know how to delete this.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This thread should disappear! I don't know how to delete this.
> 
> Martin


You can get it closed by an Administrator. But otherwise, no, it's here for posterity.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Delete Egon Wellesz. Replace him with *Silvius Leopold Weiss* (1687 - 1750). Weiss was a German composer and the greatest lutenist of all time, quickly being recognised today by his numerous lute sonatas that surpass the lute suites of J. S. Bach. These were large scale suites for the baroque lute.

Recommend the series of first rate recordings released by Naxos. 10 volumes and still going.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

...


myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...Schönberg didn't compose any symphonies. at the beginning...he said that symphonies were against the dodecaphonic movement...He made rather variations...BUT finally he composed two chamber symphonies...He changed his mind apparently.


While we're splitting hairs, I think this statement too is a little off Martin. Schoenberg's first Chamber Symphony Op. 9 was a fairly early work (1906), which while quite harmonically advanced, preceded the advent of dodecaphony by a good decade and half. The second Chamber Symphony was composed largely during this stage of his life as well, but for various reasons AS shelved it for nearly 35 years until 1939. And while it follows chronologically the birth of the 12-tone method, the symphony does not partake of that method at all and indeed is fairly tonal. Not trying to pile on here or anything, just pointing out what I thought was a important clarification.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok. I abandon. Take Silvius Maccaroni Weiss instead, it is perfect.
His mother knows him, his father I don't know.

I know all that about Schönberg...I know him when I was 18...now I am 59! But I was disappointed when I listened to his last vocal works...he was an old poor man...He returned to very musical themes and quite stupid...I have this on LP, I never replaced it...One mistake is enough...Webern died young...and fresh everybody admired him...Shostakovich and Stravinsky were the biggest fans. Berg is for me the best of the three...He stayed dodecaphonic and Romantic...a weird combination, a great one!

Wellesz is a better Schönberg, the guy was a musicologist who was in love with very old music

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egon_Wellesz

I don't know if I'll come back


----------

